# Free IR (Impulse Response) Cabinet Simulations for software plug-in and Axe-FX



## Kenmac

I saw this one earlier. It's a collection of .wav files and .syx (for Axe-FX) freely available for download.
Here's what it says on the website:

"God's Cab is a package of high-quality Mesa Oversized Rectifier Cab Impulse Responses (IRs). These can be used to emulate a Mesa OS Rectifier guitar cabinet through software plug-ins.. To use them you will need a plug-in to simulate an amp head, such as LePou's Lecto, and then you will need a convolution plug-in to load the IR files, such as LePou's LeCab.

700+ Mesa OS IRs (.wav)
Axe-FX ready files (.syx)
44.1, 48, and 96 khz sample rates
All IRs truncated to 1024 samples (except rooms)
Detailed manual
Sennheiser MD421 IRs."

Here's the website: 
http://signalsaudio.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=8&Itemid=21

And here's a YouTube video demonstrating some of the cab responses in Reaper:


[video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/dAAprYUZFow[/video]


----------

